# 53 Black Phantom part id help



## jbbchevy (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if the wire from rear taillight to chainguard is a  ground added by factory or is it for something else like a brake light or non standard added by previous owner or something else?


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Dec 4, 2011)

*phantom*

I beleive its something added by previous owner


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2011)

jbbchevy said:


> Does anyone know if the wire from rear taillight to chainguard is a  ground added by factory or is it for something else like a brake light or non standard added by previous owner or something else?




I beleive it is part of the early factory set-ups. I have lit on this somewhere showing the parts and how to install it. It has to do with the brake light feature. If no one else comes through I'll see what I can dig up. v/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 4, 2011)

It is the brake light feature that only the Deluxe Phantoms had.


----------



## jbbchevy (Dec 6, 2011)

*Phantom brake light*



Freqman1 said:


> I beleive it is part of the early factory set-ups. I have lit on this somewhere showing the parts and how to install it. It has to do with the brake light feature. If no one else comes through I'll see what I can dig up. v/r Shawn




Please help. The tail light works, but no brake light. I do not know what I'm looking for. Is the mechanism for brake light inside housing? I read somewhere a bb is involved on some .Thanks Jim


----------



## serg (Dec 6, 2011)

Jim-

Inside there should be a metal ball. It closes electric contact

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-SCHWINN-BLACK-PHANTOM-RACK-TAIL-LIGHT-/260909377442?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf6927a2

In this model of a brake I don't see


Serg


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 7, 2011)

It has been a long time since i have owned an earlly Phantom but let me tell you what I think I remember.Later Phantoms do use a ball bearing inside the tail light which rolls forward to activate the brake light.The wire on your tail light suggests that you have the earlly style which as you have found out does ground itself on the hub.As I recall the wire connects to a contact which becomes grounded when a small  clip on the hub or on the rear chainring turns forward as you are braking.


----------



## snickle (Dec 7, 2011)

My brake light doesnt work either, mine has the ball bearing inside. The light switch has 3 positions, Off, then the center position that does nothing, then the far position that turns the tail light on. I could never get my brake light to work either. I thought I just had malfunctioning light. maybe I am missing a wire.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2011)

If it has the ball bearing it will not have the wire. As the previous post said it was the early Phantoms that had the wire running to the rear hub. The stoplight for the ball bearing equipped lights comes on when the ball goes forward when stopping. Check for cleanliness of contacts. v/r Shawn


----------



## serg (Dec 7, 2011)

[QUOTE the early Phantoms that had the wire running to the rear hub. [/QUOTE]


How does it look? It is interesting to see. Thanks, Serg.


----------



## jbbchevy (Dec 8, 2011)

schwinnderella said:


> It has been a long time since i have owned an earlly Phantom but let me tell you what I think I remember.Later Phantoms do use a ball bearing inside the tail light which rolls forward to activate the brake light.The wire on your tail light suggests that you have the earlly style which as you have found out does ground itself on the hub.As I recall the wire connects to a contact which becomes grounded when a small  clip on the hub or on the rear chainring turns forward as you are braking.




The light comes on when I touch the small clip to anything, however I can't figure out how to bolt the clip on the bike. I have tried bolting to the hub by removing the nut and 2 washers but light doesn't come on when I brake. Does anyone have a photo or diagram of this part on a bike? Thanks Jim


----------



## jbbchevy (Dec 9, 2011)

*patent for phantom brake light*



jbbchevy said:


> The light comes on when I touch the small clip to anything, however I can't figure out how to bolt the clip on the bike. I have tried bolting to the hub by removing the nut and 2 washers but light doesn't come on when I brake. Does anyone have a photo or diagram of this part on a bike? Thanks Jim




I found patent # 2289466 on small clip, googled and it came up with sketches and description. On sketch, it appears there are   two parts required to make brake light work. I have #39 (small clip)I don't have #36 that moves on hub when brake is applied. I will have to make one or if anyone out there has one to sell, please let me know. Jim


----------



## jbbchevy (Dec 15, 2011)

*part found*



jbbchevy said:


> I found patent # 2289466 on small clip, googled and it came up with sketches and description. On sketch, it appears there are   two parts required to make brake light work. I have #39 (small clip)I don't have #36 that moves on hub when brake is applied. I will have to make one or if anyone out there has one to sell, please let me know. Jim




I found part, brake light kit, on ebay #230716336391, however I have to purchase light also to get brake parts I need. I'm still looking for someone parting out Phantom. Thanks for help finding this. Jim


----------

